# Aristo Train Engineer question



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I have what I believe is the third gen set. It is 10 frequencies and 10 channels.

I only run two tracks with it and every year, I bring the power supply in and leave the Train Engineer receivers inside my mountain storage where I keep my trains. It is protected from the weather but can get damp in the winter.

Today I tried to run the trains and neither would go. The power light is on but no movement. 
I thought the problem was with the sender as it would be strange for both receivers to go out at the same time.

I thought maybe the programming might have been lost so I tried to re set them.

I couldn't remember exactly how I did it last time and the instruction manual is clear as mud but I did see that the *green code light *that is supposed to come on when the code set button is pushed* is not lighting*.
I took the back off to check for visual water damage and found none

HELP


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember holding a button down on the receiver till the light started blinking then I think pushed a button on the transmitter. Then the flashing led stopped flashing.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

check the battery taps,they are pretty weak!


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

If you mean the battery tabs on the sender, I actually have a new sender that I tried to no avail so that is why i think it is the receivers. 

I checked online and can't find receivers anywhere.

I am not adverse to installing a new system but I haven't seen anything that controls the track voltage vs receivers in the cab


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If the transmitter and receiver are too close, they won't link.

Del Tapro now sells a 10 amp Rail Boss system like the TE that can be used trackside.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Bill I firmly believe in the KISS principle. For that reason (and since the green light doesn't come on, I'd look for bad batteries in the hand-held. But first, make sure the fuse in the voltage changer has not blown and that you are getting power from your power supply to the TE.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

WHOA everyone..... If you press the receiver button and no green light occurs then it is NOT a problem with the transmitter or receiver placement.

Verify that at least 14 volts is supplied to the receiver or it will not set the green light on. If more than 14 volts is present then it can be a bad receiver. 

If the green light comes on then you need a working transmitter to progrsam the receiver (green light will flash).


----------

